
A preview of the first wave of AR apps coming to iPhones - coloneltcb
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/29/a-preview-of-the-first-wave-of-ar-apps-coming-to-iphones/
======
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _Preview of six AR apps coming to iOS 11 using ARKit, from
GIPHY, Walking Dead, Ikea, Food Network, and more, and thoughts on AR controls
and other conventions_

